# Марка аккордеона



## gsm (13 Фев 2017)

Уважаемые товарищи! По наследству достался аккордеон. Заинтересовала марка инструмента. На просторах интернета информации по нему не нашел. Просьба подсказать, что это за "зверь"? Единственное, знаю то, что он был привезен моему дедушке в подарок из Германии, где служил его брат. Буду благодарен за любую информацию об инструменте.
С уважением.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Фев 2017)

Есть подозрение, что это ранняя версия подросткового варианта "Firotti" времён основания ГДР или чуть раньше. 

Характерная компоновка, характерные радиусы скругления торцов клавиш, и манера  окрашивания пластиковых переключателей регистров "снутри".   Эти  признаки по отдельности есть и у других, но вместе они собрались у Фиротти тех лет. 

Хотя, конечно, в те годы работало огромное количество артелей, которые ещё не были раздавлены гигантами планового социалистического хозяйства. И название могло быть иное... На фото-  более позднее изделие Фиротти.


----------



## gsm (13 Фев 2017)

Спасибо большое за информацию! Прям-таки даже гордость начала распирать от обладания инструментом немассового производства. Теперь буду думать об освоении аккордеона (для себя) - инструмент-то должен играть! 
Хотелось бы уточнить, поскольку не профессиональный я музыкант, что значит термин "подростковый" в отношении аккордеона, и не могли бы Вы поподробнее написать характеристики инструмента, т.е. для чего он такой предназначен.
с уважением.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Фев 2017)

Гордиться там особо нечем. Качество тех  инструментов плюс их запенсионный  возраст- вряд ли стимулируют душевные порывы начинающих музыкантов. Но если ЭТО играет нормально, то при полном отсутствии возможности купить более современное изделие- можно потыкать пару часов клавиши и кнопки на предмет осознания "А оно мне ваще нужно?".

Подростковый- это по размеру НЕ взрослый. Дети играют на половинках, 1/2. Подростки- на 3/4. Юноши- на 7/8. Все остальные- на 4/4 и более))... Вопрос этот многократно обсужден в т.ч. на форуме.


----------



## gsm (13 Фев 2017)

Спасибо. Мне естественно удобнее помузицировать на баяне - привычнее. АККОРДЕОН играет нормально, и даже если я не буду очень часто играть на нем, то он, в первую очередь, дорог мне как память, а уж потом как музыкальный инструмент.
С уважением.


----------

